# Intermediate Boarder Heel/Toe question



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Bend knees and sit in it.
Get some forward lean on the high backs.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Bend knees and sit in it.
> Get some forward lean on the high backs.


Quoted for truth. 

I'd take your stance a bit wider too, inside shoulders sounds very narrow, try each binding one position further out, that should help you bend your knees and 'squat' into the turn more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

twas going to say widen your stance...but ur one those...uhmm forward gooses instead of a duck...so idk...

maybe open your shoulders more...use your trailing arm and reach forward, lay more hip into it and move your weight abit aft in the middle of the carve to lock it in. it seems that you are going for more of a euro carve skills due to the forward stances

fwiw this is pure speculation.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Given your drawing I think you are probably doing awesome for a 4 year old. >>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was wundering,.. Since he's a +/+° forward stance rider, and if I'm not mistaken, most of those Euro Carvers are forward stance riders also,.. Right? 

Is it possible he doesn't have _enough_ fwd angle? Especially on that rear foot? I would think heelside _anything_ would feel a little awkward like that!

Fwiw,.. I'm a "low intermediate," duck and can only "scarve" a little at best,.. So keep that in mind when considering my suggestion! :shrug:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

just to make sure you didn't make a mistake or a typo, you have both bindings pointing towards the nose? "+" turns toward the nose "-" turns towards the tail. if you posted it correctly, i just tried standing up with my feet at those angles (an educated guess, not precise) and i feel like it would take more effort getting to the toe edge and less effort to the heel edge. that said, maybe since it may require more effort/shifting of your weight to get to your toe edge that you apply a similar amount of effort getting to your heel edge and it causes your board to rotate more and thus you cut across the trail more rather then make wide carves. you know what i'm trying to say? or maybe since both of your feet are turned forwards that when you lean back into your heel side carves you're putting too much pressure towards your tail? and that you need to lean to your side slightly? again, these are just guesses because i've never ridden with that kind of a stance.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

:laughat2:



f00bar said:


> Given your drawing I think you are probably doing awesome for a 4 year old. >>


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Given your drawing I think you are probably doing awesome for a 4 year old. >>


Thanks!! :grin: (I've been boarding for about 5 years now.. so I'm actually 5)

Yes, my binding angles are at a forward stance. And yes, my goal right now is to get good enough to do eurocarves. So I am practicing smooth wide carves to get there. My end goal is to go to an alpine board setup, probably in like 10years or so.. idk.:shrug:

My previous bindings were at +30, +15 but I noticed it was harder for me to transition with that setup as I needed more force from my right leg to get the board around, so I put it to where it is at now.

I will try more high back this weekend to see how that goes.

Thanks


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

Went this past weekend. Raised the highback angle on my right(back) foot bit quite a bit, so that there is more highback on the back foot than the front foot.. and that seemed to help immensely! Felt a lot more confident and stable doing normal heel carves, that and along with getting my butt lower.

Practiced doing some euro carve progressions on toe side and towards the end of the day.. I must say.. I was starting to get some decent deep lines in the mountain.. looked pretty fantastic in my opinion. :grin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Koolio! I saw my first eurocarve tutorial a couple of weeks back and wanted to try it so am brand new to the progression just working on getting really low so far, (and did not even know I should go +/+ :surprise: but what's your fav tutorial vid/resource? Thanks.


----------



## kooliosupraboi (Oct 27, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Hey Koolio! I saw my first eurocarve tutorial a couple of weeks back and wanted to try it so am brand new to the progression just working on getting really low so far, (and did not even know I should go +/+ :surprise: but what's your fav tutorial vid/resource? Thanks.


I'm still a noob at doing it, but I think this video helped me alot so far in terms of progression: 





I just practiced being able to get my backhand to touch the snow, and then to bend my knees ALOT. 

Then I ended up going in this direction:






where I was trying to get both hands on the mountain.

I'm going again this weekend, so hopefully I'll be able to experiment/practice some more.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Man that first video is horrible eurocarve wise. He's tripoding too much, litterally riding his elbows and he can't link it to a heel side eurocarve.

Mastering the push and pull is key instead of throwing yerself down on the snow bending at the waist.

This is what you want:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA3MV9JPp8jPkZ-S73ViJsvYLZgJqO27d


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Good to have another opinion as I also thought the top video by SA was dope when I saw it last week!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here you go,.. This isn't a tutorial, and the guy's a "hard booter" on a euro carve board! But the carving is great and the videography and unusual angles make it good watching! I think you'll like it! 
(...skip about 1:30 into it to avoid the dull intro footage!)
https://vimeo.com/19406013
Sorry about the link, but I just can't seem to get Vimeo vids to embed with my phone!! :dunno: :embarrased1:

-edit-
WTF???? I used the web link button & the vid embedded??? Don't I feel like a Putz?!!! :laugh: :facepalm3:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

His board the Virus Berzerker is not an "eurocarve board". It is one of their freecarve deck. For the extreme carving style a board more suited would be the Virus UFC or the Xtreme Carver which is like a Swoard but with Virus tech in it.

His riding style is more of a stand up detuned race style, he's not going very low. He's not using the rotation technique used by the eurocarving crew.

Have a look at Fivat and RIllet, their the ones that made the eurocarving technique more popular.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwlie6gIzc4#action=share

This video you can see how little to no pressure that is used with the arms. It's just fun to drag em on the ground 





But they're in hardboots ! Ok then get a Dual:







Chomps video is one of my favorite guy to watch ride, he's not eurocarving by any means. He's just a very good hardbooter casually carving.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Am I the only one that finds this style of riding weird? :shrug: >

I thought hard boots and +/+ stances died out like 10-15 years ago.
I can carve fine with my +15/-15 duck stance and I can ride switch.

Oh well to each their own. Have fun!


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Am I the only one that finds this style of riding weird? :shrug: >
> 
> I thought hard boots and +/+ stances died out like 10-15 years ago.
> I can carve fine with my +15/-15 duck stance and I can ride switch.
> ...


You need to get out more >

But let's keep the horses in their respective graves shall we ?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kooliosupraboi said:


> Hi, I would consider myself an intermediate/low advanced rider. I can bomb down blues and carve diamonds with moderate speed. I noticed that after carving more of the steeper runs and in general, I really favor being on my toeside. (I am regular) I was experimenting by doing long wide carves on blacks and it seemed like when I am on my toeside, I feel a lot more stable and confident on long wide carves. However, when I am on my heelside doing long wide carves, I feel less stable and I have to try a lot harder to keep balanced. And because of this, I seem to like doing long wide carves on toeside, transition, do a quick heel turn and go back to being on toe. Or I will stay on heel and go horizontally across the slope until I have enough room to toe more. I was wondering if this is somewhat normal? And if not, are there any tips I can do to work on this.
> 
> I have no issue doing quick short toe/heel its only on the longer/wider carves that I seem to have this issue.
> 
> ...



Try +27 / + 25 or + 21 / +18 your back foot is not forward enough. I read somewhere that 3deg of difference between front and read is a good place to start. 
I use +25 / + 21 to soft carve. Love it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ok dumb question....so in these vids there is wide smooth groomed. But what happens when there is variable terrain...like a roller or something...do/can you do euro carves and bank off terrain and what happens when ur carving and get a bit of air over the roller. Do you loose the edge or do you land and just re-engage the edge or washout and loose it? It looks kind of fun to do and there would be a few places at Bakes...and have seen it done....but its not wide open with great cords.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

In Chomps's video style of riding it allows you to deal with imperfection in the grooming/snow. Getting air by being thrown by slope's imperfection can be recovered and can be quite fun if you see it coming. If not or if you are slow to react you'll loose the edge and slide down. Impact of the "fall" is minimal as you are close to the ground already.

For eurocarving, In my experience: you're all in. You'll most likely loose an edge. Good thing is you are already on the ground so there is no impact. Just lots of snow in your jacket.

Pulling G force is fun, but it's better early on in the morning with good condition low traffic. Once it gets ugly I switch to softies.


----------

